# Τυχαιότητα και ανθρώπινες αξίες



## unique (Apr 13, 2011)

Οι παρωπίδες με τις οποίες μας έχει εφοδιάσει το αγελαίο μας σύστημα δεν μας επιτρέπουν να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι αυτό που συλλαμβάνουμε ως ανθρώπινη υπόσταση δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από ένα στιγμιότυπο στην αέναη δυναμική και τυχαία αλληλεπίδραση όλων των πραγμάτων. Η τυχαιότητα του χάους που αποτελεί τον πραγματικό λόγο ύπαρξης των πάντων ξεκινά από τους συμπαντικούς νόμους και προχωράει στην δημιουργία της ζωής, στη γραμμή διαδοχής από τη Λούση ως εμάς, στις άπειρες διασταυρώσεις και μετακινήσεις που αυτό συνεπάγεται, στο προσωπικό μας DNA που θέτει τα όριά μας –IQ, σωματική διάπλαση, χαρακτηριστικά όπως υπομονή, περιέργεια, μνήμη, κρίση, κοινωνικότητα– στους πόρους που είχαμε στη διάθεσή μας κατά την παιδική μας ηλικία, στο περιβάλλον μας, στις ευκαιρίες ή τις αντιξοότητες που μας παρουσιάστηκαν κ.λπ. Τούτη η τυχαιότητα είναι ωστόσο ανύπαρκτη για την ανθρώπινη στρουθοκάμηλο που την καθιστά αόρατη με διάφορους ψυχολογικούς και κοινωνικούς μηχανισμούς, επινοήσεις και αφορισμούς. Οι φιλόσοφοι την αγνοούν επιδεικτικά, όπως άλλωστε και το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα. Αυτή η υποκριτική ανυπαρξία της τύχης αποτελεί ουσιαστικά τον ακρογωνιαίο λίθο πάνω στον οποίο θεμελιώνονται τεράστια οικοδομήματα πλασματικής προστιθέμενης ανθρώπινης αξίας που ρυθμίζουν τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις και μεταβάλλονται ανάλογα με τις μεταξύ τους τυχαίες χωροχρονικές αλληλεπιδράσεις. 
Αν θεωρήσει κανείς βάσιμη την παραπάνω θέση καταλήγει σε ενδιαφέροντα συμπεράσματα: Ο Αϊνστάιν δεν διαφέρει καθόλου από την Britney Spears, και οι δυο τους δεν αξίζουν καθόλου, μα καθόλου περισσότερο από έναν κόκκο άμμου.
Άλλωστε, ο όρος «αξία» δεν μπορεί να έχει καμιά έννοια σε ένα τυχαίο-αδιάφορο σύμπαν. Αυτό όμως, θα μου πείτε, το γνωρίζαμε ήδη πολύ καλά εμείς οι Έλληνες.


----------



## unique (Apr 17, 2012)

Αντίλογος

Η τυχαιότητα όπως προκύπτει από τα παραπάνω είναι πλασματική. Το Big Bang και ό, τι επακολούθησε είναι αποτέλεσμα της εφαρμογής ενός (ή περισσοτέρων) φυσικών νόμων. Οι διάφοροι σχηματισμοί που εμφανίστηκαν με την πάροδο του χρόνου φαίνονται εκ πρώτης όψεως τυχαίοι, αλλά σήμερα θεωρείται βέβαιο (δεδομένης της υποχρεωτικής φύσης των διεργασιών που προκύπτουν ως αποτέλεσμα της εντροπίας) ότι σε ένα ενδεχόμενο δεύτερο ή νιοστό Big Bang τα αποτελέσματα θα ήταν ακριβώς τα ίδια. Η ύπαρξη εκατομμυρίων εξωπλανητών με ατμόσφαιρα, νερό και θερμοκρασίες παρόμοιες με αυτές της γης συνεπάγεται ανάλογες χημικές διεργασίες που καταλήγουν με βεβαιότητα στο σχηματισμό ζωής. Όμως, η εξίσωση φυσικός νόμος = ζωή = ευφυής ζωή δείχνει πρόθεση…. Δεδομένων των εν δυνάμει απείρων συνδυασμών του DNA, θα πρέπει να θεωρηθεί βεβαία η εκ νέου εμφάνιση του Χριστού και των ιδεών του κάπου στο νιοστό σύμπαν. Κατά συνέπεια θα προκύψει πίστη στον ίδιο θεό και στους ίδιους ηθικούς κανόνες. Συνακόλουθα καταλήγει κανείς στην εξίσωση φυσικός νόμος = Θεός. Αφού όμως τόσο ο Αϊνστάιν όσο και η Britney Spears δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα της τυχαιότητας του σύμπαντος αλλά εκδήλωση της δημιουργικότητας μιας ανώτερης δύναμης που επιβάλει ηθικούς κανόνες και αξίες, εξυπακούεται ότι άτομα όπως ο Αϊνστάιν θα πρέπει να θεωρείται ότι καταλαμβάνουν τις υψηλότερες θέσεις στην πυραμίδα των ανθρώπινων αξιών.

Αντίλογος στον Αντίλογο

Με τη διατύπωση του νόμου που εξισώνει την ύλη με την ενέργεια ο Αϊνστάιν έδειξε ότι το σαρκίο του ανθρώπου είναι ένας μανδύας που κρύβει την πραγματική του υπόσταση, δηλαδή άνθρωπος = δοκητό ον = ενέργεια = φυσικός νόμος = θεός. Αυτό όμως αντίκειται στο λόγο του θεού (που εξισώνει τον άνθρωπο με το χώμα) και οδηγεί την ανθρωπότητα στο πυρ το εξώτερο. Για να κατακτήσει την αιώνια ζωή ο άνθρωπος πρέπει να είναι ταπεινός. Είναι γνωστή άλλωστε η ευαγγελική ρήση "Μακάριοι οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι, ότι αυτών εστί η βασιλεία των ουρανών" (Ματθ. 5, 3). Πράγματι, περισσότερες πιθανότητες σωτηρίας έχει η μετανοούσα Μαγδαληνή παρά ο Αϊνστάιν. Και βέβαια στο χρηματιστήριο των αξιών πρώτος έρχεται ο ταπεινός άγιος Παφνούτιος ύστερα η Britney Spears, κατόπιν οι Έλληνες φιλόσοφοι και τελευταίος ο Αϊνστάιν.

Αντίλογος στον αντίλογο του αντίλογου

Με τη διατύπωση του νόμου που εξισώνει την ύλη με την ενέργεια ο Αϊνστάιν άνοιξε νέους δρόμους στη θεολογική σκέψη. Η άποψη ότι ο θεός δεν κατασκεύασε τον κόσμο αφού δεν είχε στη διάθεσή του κάποια πρώτη ύλη δεν ευσταθεί πλέον: Η ενέργεια που απορρέει από το θεό μετατρέπεται σε ύλη. Άρα ο Αϊνστάιν έθεσε τα θεμέλια της μοντέρνας θεολογίας και θα πρέπει να τιμάται ως μέγας θεολόγος.

Αντίλογος στον αντίλογο του αντίλογου του αντίλογου.

Σύμφωνα με το ελληνικό Υπουργείο Παιδείας, το συνδικαλιστικό όργανο των Ελλήνων θεολόγων και τους εκκλησιαστικούς κανόνες, για να χαρακτηριστεί κάποιος θεολόγος πρέπει να είναι απόφοιτος της θεολογικής σχολής ή να πληρεί τους σχετικούς άγραφους κανόνες της εκκλησιαστικής παράδοσης. Κατά συνέπεια όσοι τιμούν τον Αϊνστάιν ως μέγα θεολόγο θα πρέπει να διώκονται ως αιρετικοί..

Αντίλογος στον αντίλογο του αντίλογου του αντίλογου του αντίλογου

Μετά το άνοιγμα των κλειστών επαγγελμάτων τα παραπάνω δεν ισχύουν.

—Μετανοείτε…


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

Τι είναι το «δοκητό ον» και ποια η σχέση του με τον δοκητισμό;

(Ας πούμε ότι μπερδεύτηκα μόνο εκεί.)


----------



## unique (Apr 17, 2012)

Ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι ενα ον με σάρκα και αίμα, παρά μόνο *φαίνετα*ι να έχει αυτή τη μορφή (ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι ενέργεια). (Δοκέω σημαίνει «φαίνομαι»). Άρα η σχέση του "δοκητού όντος" με το δοκητισμό δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι στενότερη.
(ελπίζω να μην παίρνεις τα παραπάνω στα σοβαρά).


----------



## dolphink (Apr 17, 2012)

> "Μακάριοι οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι, ότι αυτών εστί η βασιλεία των ουρανών" (Ματθ. 5, 3).



Ήθελα μόνο να σημειώσω ότι κάποιες μεταφράσεις αποδίδουν αυτό το εδάφιο: "Ευτυχισμένοι είναι αυτοί που έχουν συναίσθηση της πνευματικής τους ανάγκης, επειδή σε αυτούς ανήκει η βασιλεία των ουρανών." Άρα ο χωματένιος άνθρωπος είναι ένας συνδυασμός σάρκας και πνεύματος - ενέργειας! ;)


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

unique said:


> (ελπίζω να μην παίρνεις τα παραπάνω στα σοβαρά)


Μόνο τις άγνωστες λέξεις.
:)


Όσο για τους «πτωχούς τω πνεύματι», δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν είναι να αναλάβουν τη βασιλεία των ουρανών. Με ενοχλεί όταν αναλαμβάνουν τη βασιλεία στα επίγεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όσο για τους «πτωχούς τω πνεύματι», δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν είναι να αναλάβουν τη βασιλεία των ουρανών. Με ενοχλεί όταν αναλαμβάνουν τη βασιλεία στα επίγεια.



Ατάκα του μήνα.

Συγγνώμη που θα γίνω σπασικλάκι, αλλά έχω να κάνω κάποιες παρατηρήσεις στο κείμενο. 

Πρώτον, το DNA δεν θέτει όρια αλλά μεταβλητές. Οι μεταβλητές αυτές παίρνουν τιμές ανάλογα με το περιβάλλον. Ας πούμε, γονιδιακά μπορεί να έχεις την δυνατότητα να ψηλώσεις περισσότερο, διαμέσου κάποιας Χ λειτουργίας. Το αν όντως θα ψηλώσεις όμως, εξαρτάται από διάφορους παράγοντες σε κρίσιμα σημεία της ανάπτυξής σου. Με την προσωπικότητα τα πράγματα είναι ακόμη πιο ρευστά.

Δεύτερον, το Big Bang και ό,τι ακολούθησε δεν έχει σχέση με φυσικούς νόμους, αφού οι φυσικοί νόμοι που ξέρουμε διαμορφώθηκαν κατά το Big Bang. Οι 4 θεμελιώδεις δυνάμεις του σύμπαντος (βαρύτητα, ηλεκτρομαγνητισμός, ασθενής και ισχυρή πυρηνική δύναμη) δεν υπήρχαν πριν το Big Bang και σε μια άλλη, αντίστοιχη κοσμογονία, πιθανώς να μην δημιουργηθούν καν. Πιθανώς να προκύψουν άλλες δυνάμεις και νόμοι, πιθανώς να μην προκύψει και τίποτα απολύτως.

Τρίτον, η περίφημη εξίσωση _*E=mc²*_ δείχνει την ισοδυναμία *μάζας* και *ενέργειας* όχι *ύλης* και *ενέργειας*· ούτε τα εξισώνει, αλλιώς θα ήταν E=m. Σε μια εξίσωση εξισώνεται το δεξί μέρος της με το αριστερό, όχι ο οποιοσδήποτε όρος από δεξιά με οποιονδήποτε από αριστερά. Σημειώνω ξανά ότι η εξίσωση αφορά ενέργεια και μάζα, όχι ύλη. Η μάζα (mass) είναι ιδιότητα της ύλης (matter). Υπάρχει ύλη χωρίς μάζα και η ίδια η μάζα είναι προϊόν του μποζονίου του Χιγκς (υποθετικά ακόμη, αν και μάλλον θα αποδειχθεί με το κλείσιμο του έτους).

Τέταρτον, η μάζα μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε ενέργεια αλλά η ενέργεια μετατρέπεται σε μάζα μόνο με την βοήθεια της μάζας. Δηλαδή μια σύγκρουση αδρονίων μπορεί να δημιουργήσει μαζικότερα σωματίδια με μετατροπή της φερόμενης ενέργειας σε μάζα. Αλλά αυτό επιτυγχάνεται με την καταστροφή ύλης και δημιουργία νέας με νέα μάζα. Επιπρόσθετα, η εξίσωση του Αϊνστάιν δεν δείχνει ότι άνθρωπος=ενέργεια αλλά ότι η μάζα του ανθρώπου μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε ενέργεια, μέσω των φυσικών νόμων· η μάζα του δεν ισούται με ενέργεια.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

Από το σχολείο κουβαλάω το φόβο: τώρα θα μου πούνε να τα επαναλάβω. :angry:


----------



## agezerlis (Apr 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Από το σχολείο κουβαλάω το φόβο: τώρα θα μου πούνε να τα επαναλάβω. :angry:



«Αν η ζωή εκπλήρωνε κατ’ ευθείαν τον προορισμό της, θα τον έχανε. Όποιος θα πέθαινε γέρος και με τη συνείδηση της τρόπον τινά χωρίς χρέη επιτυχίας, θα ήταν ένα κρυφό υποδειγματικό μαθητούδι που αποπερατώνει όλα τα στάδια χωρίς κενά με μια αόρατη σάκκα στη ράχη»

Τέοντορ Αντόρνο, Minima Moralia, Αφορισμός 50 (εκδόσεις Αλεξάνδρεια, μετάφραση: Λευτέρης Αναγνώστου)


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

Τώρα βρήκες τον επόμενο μεγάλο φόβο μου, που στα εικοσικάτι πια, όταν διάβαζα τους Αντόρνο, σκεφτόμουν: τώρα θα με ρωτήσουν αν κατάλαβα τι διάβασα... :)


----------



## unique (Apr 18, 2012)

Το κείμενο δείχνει απλά ότι κάθε άποψη είναι σχετική και ότι έχει πάντα τον αντίλογό της. Δείχνει επίσης την τάση που έχουν οι Έλληνες να καταπιάνονται με λεπτομέρειες και να ευτελίζουν ή να χάνουν την ουσία των πραγμάτων (βλ. Αντίλογος στον αντίλογο του αντίλογου του αντίλογου κ. εξ.). Ελπίζω να μην καταλήξουμε εκεί στο παρόν νήμα.
Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η ουσία είναι οι σοβαρές επιπτώσεις της τυχαιότητας στη διαμόρφωση της ανθρώπινης προσωπικότητας. Δεν πρόκειται για κείμενο φυσικής, απλά διατυπώνονται ορισμένες σκέψεις. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως το DNA θέτει όρια. Ο πίθηκος όσο κι αν εκπαιδευτεί δεν θα γίνει ποτέ άνθρωπος. Οι ομοζυγωτικοί δίδυμοι εφόσον μεγαλώσουν στο ίδιο περιβάλλον έχουν κατά κανόνα τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά. Αν γεννηθείς με χαμηλό IQ αυτό δεν μεγαλώνει με τον καιρό. Αν γεννηθείς με κάποια κληρονομική ασθένεια θα την κουβαλάς σε όλη σου τη ζωή κ.ο.κ.

Το ίδιο το Big Bang δεν προήλθε από το μηδέν. Προήλθε από κάτι άλλο. Αυτό το "άλλο" προφανώς μπορεί να δημιουργήσει κάπου αλλού άπειρα παρόμοια BIG BANG. Αν αυτό κάποιος δεν θέλει να το χαρακτηρίσει νόμο της φυσικής ας το χαρακτηρίσει θεό ή μακαρονοτέρας ή λαχανόσουπα, δεν ενδιαφέρει. Αυτό που ενδιαφέρει είναι ότι από το Α προήλθε το Β. Το δικό μου συμπέρασμα είναι ότι εφόσον το Α είναι υπαρκτό (αφού το Β είναι υπαρκτό) υπάρχουν τεράστιες πιθανότητες να ξαναδημιουργηθεί το Β. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τους νόμους της φυσικής που ισχύουν μετά το Big Bang.

Στην ουσία σε χρόνο μικρότερο του νανοδευτερολέπτου μετά τη δημιουργία του, το «σύμπαν» είχε θερμοκρασία που υπερέβαινε τους 1.000 δισεκατομμύρια βαθμούς και χωρίς να μπει κανείς σε λεπτομέρειες (για τις ανάγκες του παρόντος) υπήρχε μόνο "ενέργεια". Από αυτήν προέκυψαν όλα όσα γνωρίζουμε και ασφαλώς ο άνθρωπος δεν αποτελεί εξαίρεση. Συνεπώς η ουσία από την οποία προήλθε ο άνθρωπος ήταν ενέργεια ή αν το δει κανείς διαφορετικά, υπερχορδές ή ό, τι υπήρχε πριν το Bing Bang. Ο Αϊνστάιν και η μοντέρνα φυσική έστρεψε το βλέμμα του κόσμου προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση και άνοιξε νέους δρόμους στην ανθρώπινη σκέψη. Η Θεολογία δεν θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει εξαίρεση. Τα παρακάτω είναι απλά χιούμορ. Όποιος θέλει βέβαια μπορεί να μείνει προσκολλημένος στα ελεύθερα κουάρκ, τη σουπίτσα των γκλουονίων ή τον Μπόζο ή να κουνάει το δάκτυλό του, δικαίωμά του. Πιστεύω ότι το νόημα του κειμένου είναι πλέον σαφές και δεν πρόκειται να επανέλθω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 18, 2012)

Εν πρώτοις, έκανα κάποιες παρατηρήσεις, όχι υποδείξεις. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το παίρνεις επιθετικά. Ούτε αφαιρεί αυτό κάτι από το σχήμα σου, που είναι κατανοητότατο.

DNA-wise, ο πίθηκος κι ο άνθρωπος είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο πράγμα. Μάλιστα μεγάλο μέρος της διαφοράς προκύπτει από το πώς είναι δομημένη η κοινωνία μας. Ξέχνα για λίγο τον σημερινό άνθρωπο και θυμήσου την γέννηση του _H. sapiens_. Πόση διαφορά είχε από τον μπονόμπο (_P. Paniscus_) αυτή η βερζιόν; Οι μπονόμπο μπορούν να καταλάβουν ανθρώπινες γλώσσες, μέχρι κάποιον βαθμό. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος αυτού που μας ξεχωρίζει από τα άλλα πρωτεύοντα είναι η αδυναμία μας για φυσική επιβίωση, σε τέτοιον βαθμό που ήταν απαραίτητο να συστήσουμε κοινωνίες, οι οποίες μάς παρέχουν το σύνολο των γνώσεών μας. Η γλώσσα διδάσκεται, οι γνώσεις διδάσκονται, η συμπεριφορά διδάσκεται. Τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά δεν είναι γραμμένο στο DNA μας. Όσο για τις κληρονομικές ασθένειες, δεν υπάρχει γονίδιο που να σε κάνει 100% να πάσχεις από κάτι. Προδιάθεση δίνουν όλα τα γονίδια. Όλα τα γονίδια είναι μεταβλητές που παίρνουν τιμές από το περιβάλλον, όχι προδιαγεγραμμένα όρια. Τέλος, το IQ είναι ελάχιστα συνδεδεμένο με γενετικούς παράγοντες και άλλωστε δεν είναι στάσιμο. Πέραν του ότι το IQ δεν κωδικοποιεί την ευφυία, ακόμη και η ίδια η ευφυία είναι μεταβλητή. Η ικανότητα επίλυσης προβλημάτων, κατανόησης και συμπεριφοράς, εξαρτάται υπερβολικά πολύ από το περιβάλλον, την μόρφωση, την διανοητική εξάσκηση, την κατανομή του χρόνου σε διασκέδαση, δουλειά, κτλ, και το είδος τους και ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα. Η ευφυία δεν είναι στατική· ούτε το IQ.

Η σημερινή άποψη για το Big Bang, είναι ότι προήλθε *απ' το μηδέν*. Το θέμα με την ύλη, την ενέργεια και την μάζα είναι ότι τα χρησιμοποιείς εδώ για να στήσεις ένα χιουμοριστικό-φιλοσοφικό παιχνίδι, που όμως δεν ευσταθεί με βάση την φυσική. Η παρατήρησή μου είναι ότι μπορείς να φιλοσοφήσεις πάνω σ' αυτό αλλά δεν μπορείς να μπλέξεις την επιστήμη μέσα γιατί δίνεις λάθος εντύπωση. Αμέσως μετά το Big Bang, αυτό που έχεις είναι υλοενέργεια που παράγει ύλη με μάζα, άρα δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι από την ενέργεια προήλθε η ύλη, γιατί η ύλη υπήρχε. Αυτό που δεν υπήρχε ήταν μάζα και οι τέσσερις, θεμελιώδεις δυνάμεις του σύμπαντος. Καταλαβαίνω το σχήμα που χρησιμοποιείς που είναι ενέργεια->ύλη->άνθρωπος = Θεός->σύμπαν->άνθρωπος, αλλά στέκει μόνο σαν φιλοσοφικό σχήμα, εκτός επιστήμης.


----------



## unique (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/03/090317142841.htm
http://arxiv.org/abs/1011.3706
http://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/11/29/cosmic-rebirth
http://www.cidg.org/webcontent/cidg/Home/AboutCardiacInheritedHeartDisease/tabid/72/Default.aspx
http://learn.genetics.utah.edu/content/disorders/whataregd/alzheimers/index.html
http://learn.genetics.utah.edu/content/disorders/whataregd/down/index.html
http://learn.genetics.utah.edu/content/disorders/whataregd/brca/index.html
http://learn.genetics.utah.edu/content/disorders/whataregd/
http://www.news-medical.net/news/2005/04/26/9530.aspx


----------



## unique (Apr 19, 2012)

http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/4828
http://superstringtheory.com/cosmo/cosmo41.html


----------

